#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 語言顯示時不時錯誤

## fwiflof

大致上就是那樣
設定裡選擇的是繁體中文，不過介面會時不時自己跳去英文.......
已經有兩三次了吧，之前是自動適應無效所以手動調整成繁體中文後解決
然後又有自己跳成英文，確認設定仍是繁體中文後刷了幾次又正常
這次也是突然就變成英文，確認設定為繁體，提交後仍然是英文
改成簡體後正常簡體顯示，再改回繁體後正常
.....................怎麼了嗎？

----------


## 雪麒

請在頁面下方的“快速語言選擇器”中選擇“繁體中文”試試看～如果還有問題請繼續回复～

----------

